# trimming echinodorus tenellus



## SpyderSpy6 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a large carpet of echnidorus tenellus and I have noticed that some of the original plant sections have begun to yellow a little bit. I don't think it's due to any deficiency, but more just the life cycle of the plant. 

My question is how do I trim it properly? Do I just clip the yellowed leaves off or should I just uproot each section that has begun to yellow? 

If the plant will grow new leaves in replace of the yellowing ones I will trim it... but if it's just a matter of trimming the yellow off the leaves until that section completely dies off, then I will pull each yellowing section out. 

Has anyone run into this having this plant? 

I can provide pictures if need be.


----------



## R.Boten (Sep 5, 2010)

I have just removed said leaves and new leaves have grown in. My cousin has for an experiment trimmed it as if he was "mowing a lawn" and it all grew back, maybe even more dense.


----------



## SpyderSpy6 (Jun 29, 2010)

No kidding... 

Ok, thanks for the reply!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

pull out each indivdual plant, trim off the runners and old leaves and then plant them back...

just kidding that would take ages 

i just mowed mine like lawn too and it grew back fine.


----------

